# Snow pictures



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

You guys up in New England and you know who you are TJ and Jack,get out there and get some pics of the trin snowplows and the snow bound trains. Or just some pics of the snow if you can. Here's what I have to look at all the time. Pete


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Not sure, but I thought I spotted a couple of deadly spiders in those plants. Looked like they were right in front of the black widow......or was it a black mamba snake?
Not only that, but it appeared some of those long leaves were ommitting serious gasses that cause people who love the warmth to feel really cold all the time.
Can't be sure...........  hwell:
Bob


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Well I will be the first*

Well here is Bridgeport, CT.


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

I called USA trains in Malden, MA today an ask for someone in tec, I was told to call back Monday everyone had gone home at lunch because of the snow storm. I found a good deal on a new power pack for the g scale but its in Buffalo, Minnesota. :laugh: Ya"ll stay warm an send some pics of the snow for us that only got 3-1/2 inches of rain last night.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Great pictures Kal and thanks for posting them. Loks like your getting plenty of the white stuff and probably that much again over night. I recall storms like that when I was a kid so that's good memories. pete


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG We go hit with a lot of snow over night the drifts are nuts. You cant see cars on my street. Here are a few more pictures from today, I think we are going to be stuck for a while


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

holy cow that's crazy!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd post a snow picture, but it's hard to tell we got any.  I'd say at least 1/4" in the driveway, but the table on my deck has a full inch on it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Back on the grid ... finally! Lost power, heat, phone, 'net for about 36 hours there. Had fun "roughing it" with the kids. Some pics of the action:



















TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I got one of those extendable roof rakes, when the snow gets too high I rake the roof from the ground.
You would be surprised at how much weight there is up there.

And if it starts raining that just adds to the weight.

They say rain is in the forecast for Monday down here, I don't know about up there.

When I got mine years ago I only paid around $17 bucks for it, now I think they have went up in price quite a bit.










Good to hear all is well.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

*Feb 10th*

We have a fair amount of snow too.

This is the Ottawa Valley!









We have had much more snow than that in previous years.

This an old dead Tamarack tree in our back yard, we leave it there to hang the bird feeders from.

We get about 20 different species of birds at the feeders.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

alman said:


> We have a fair amount of snow too.
> 
> This is the Ottawa Valley!
> 
> ...





Had to add this pic! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My daughter in Quincy, Mass got 30" and lost power for a few hours in her condo. However, they got power back before night and stayed warm and dry. Our 1/4" has all melted, looks like spring around here.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Day 3 no plow*

Well this is day 3 with no plow truck on our street, And was told it could be up to a week before we get any help  so not going any where for a while    

The first picture is the end of my driveway the next one is my street and the last ones are my back yard there is no place to put all this snow 

And why is it that I can only up load a picture if I crop it. I see other pictures that are way biger then the ones I try to up load


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

KAL5 said:


> Well this is day 3 with no plow truck on our street, And was told it could be up to a week before we get any help  so not going any where for a while
> 
> The first picture is the end of my driveway the next one is my street and the last ones are my back yard there is no place to put all this snow
> 
> And why is it that I can only up load a picture if I crop it. I see other pictures that are way biger then the ones I try to up load




That is *GLOBAL WARMING.* Al Gore and David Suzuki warned us.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

alman said:


> That is *GLOBAL WARMING.* Al Gore and David Suzuki warned us.


Well if its Global Warming why the hell is it not melting all this SNOW :laugh:


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

KAL5 said:


> Well if its Global Warming why the hell is it not melting all this SNOW :laugh:


EXACTLY MY POINT.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

KAL5 said:


> And why is it that I can only up load a picture if I crop it. I see other pictures that are way biger then the ones I try to up load


You can reduce the resolution of the image and it'll load. I bumped the sizes allowed some time back, we allow 2meg images up to 1600 x 1600 in size. If they're larger, you'll get an error uploading them.


----------

